# salad bowl finish best?



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

for a salad bowl
now dont laugh at me this is a serious question
i want to make my daughter and her family a big bowl (the cherry one i posted the other day)and 4 little ones for salad and i want a good sturdy finish on them
give me your opinions please


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Well since you asked......

I am answering as though you want a hard finish, 

I liked the Behlens Salad Bowl Finish as it was applied. I did not like the fact that once the can was open, it went off very fast. Hence I am not buying this anymore, but if you were to be able to use most of the can it is worthwhile.

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Mer..._Code=packard&Category_Code=finish-behlen-sbf

After the Behlen's I switched to General Finish product.

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2000752/9151/general-finishes-salad-bowl-finish-quart.aspx

If you want a soft easily replaced finish, this would be an oil or wax.

For the wax, I like George's Club House Wax.

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2021064/24112/georges-club-house-wax-4-oz.aspx

Then there is the old mineral oil. Sold under many brand names.

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2003233/1773/butcher-block-oil-pint-saf.aspx


----------



## pvechart (Dec 14, 2011)

I like walnut oil for a food safe finish.

http://www.doctorswoodshop.com/Home.aspx


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

pvechart said:


> I like walnut oil for a food safe finish.
> 
> http://www.doctorswoodshop.com/Home.aspx


Food safe, but there was a recent thread about walnut oil and folks who were sensitive to walnut. Best to not take chances.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

thanks guys
dave i looked at one of those and gonna get this one i think
http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Mer..._Code=packard&Category_Code=finish-behlen-sbf


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

From what I have read the General Finishes salad bowl finish is beautiful, easy to apply and lasts long. I would go with it for sure.

Just look at these
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/tigerwood-goblets-39819/


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Just a fun fact, EVERY finish is food safe, now it's food safe when it's fully cured, not dry, but cured


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i can get this onelocally so what about it?


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

yes, all are food safe but surface finishes can chip scratch. you need a penetrating finish


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> i can get this onelocally so what about it?


I got the Watco Butcher Block finish locally when I found the Behlens had gone off. I forget which project I used this one. Likely a cutting board which has not seen a knife.

I have not opened the can for about 12 months. I just opened and it has a film on the inside. Not a surprise. It may be usable once I remove the skin.

The Behlens became like a jelly throughout.

The choice is a hard finish vs a soft finish. The later is easier to repair if needed, but will need re-application. The former lasts longer, but not as easy to repair, it will need some amount of sanding.

I have only made one salad bowl and I used the George's Club House Wax on this one. I gave it to my sister earlier in the year. I have not heard any feedback one way or the other about the finish. She did like the bowl though.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

I turned a big salad bowl for my mom back in 1973. Finished it with vegetable oil. She used it about 3 times a week for 20 years and now uses it at holidays when family gathers. It still looks great. She retreats it with vegetable oil every once in a while.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

If you want a mineral oil finish you can just buy mineral oil. (In your corner drug or grocery store) No need to pay twice the price at a woodworking store. 
The grocery store will also have walnut oil if you wish to go that way.
Either will need a fresh coat of oil wiped on every six months or so.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Dave Paine said:


> The Behlens became like a jelly throughout.


This happened to me with a can of General Finishes "Salad Bowl Finish".

Following advice from somebody in the finishing forum, I took some of it in an old glass jar and added a small amount of Mineral Spirits to dilute it, and that portion was good as new.

Mineral Spirits is listed as one of the ingredients on the official chemical composition report, so it's not like I added something that didn't belong in the recipe.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i bought the watco brand at my local hardware and put 1 coat on tonight
ill post pics when its done
thanks for all the opinions:yes::yes:


----------

